# What is Coccisidosis's course?



## looptloop (May 1, 2010)

I had a fecal done, showed significant amounts of Emeria - Coccisidosis.  I've been treating all 3 does with Corid, and have DiMethox on it's way from Jeffers.  I've also wormed the tiniest one with Safeguard, as she was starting to have diarreaha.  I have Ivomec on the way as well and I will worm the other 2 as soon as it gets here.  

Based on your experience, once the treatment begins, what is the course?  Do they seem to do worse before they are better?  Do they get worse diarreaha as the parasites and worms die off?  Are they better after a few treatments and playful?  I'm just wondering what to be expecting and what to be on the look out for.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2010)

Emeria is coccidia on steroids. It called Emac in the alpaca world. This is a VERY VERY bad form of coccidia. Marquis is the drug of choice for a bad case. You need to have all your goats tested for Emac and treated appropriately. The lab that is doing the fecal test must know that you want to test for emac since it takes longer to do than a normal fecal. This is deadly.

Corid can be used but it is an extremely high dose and you MUST give vitamin B Complex shots DAILY.

Ivomec and Safeguard will do NOTHING for Emac.

The goats shouldn't get worse on the proper treatment. They should slowly show improvement. They will also need supportive stuff like Probios and possibly the B Complex.


----------



## helmstead (May 1, 2010)

Just an add in:

If you decide to do B complex or thiamine supplementation during CoRid treatment, do them at least 12 hrs before and after the CoRid dose (giving it simultaniously will counteract the Corid, which kills the protozoals VIA thiamine inhibition).  It was my vet's opinion that B or thiamine supplementation will actually lessen the effectiveness, regardless of when given.  We have never done supplementation during a course of CoRid.

The life cycle of cocci protozoans is 14 days.  Sometimes you need to treat the goat for the full 14 days to get all stages within the gut.

Safeguard, Karen, is a HIGHLY effective antiprotozoal - so it is often used in conjunction with dimethox or corid or even scour halt to treat coccidosis.  Useless as a dewormer, but does have a use nonetheless.

Oh, and typically I see results from treatment within 48 hrs.  Scouring is usually done within 24 hrs of the first treatment.  Only in the worst cases has it ever been longer to see a result.

I would contact the LAB and make sure they meant you have actual Emeria...


----------



## ksalvagno (May 1, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't give B Complex for routine Corid treatment. The problem is that, at least for alpacas, we were mixing equal parts water and Corid and dosing it at 1cc per 10 lbs. This is a much, much higher dose than normal for alpacas. The risk of polio was too high with this high of a dose.

In our area, Safeguard is still a great dewormer for both alpacas and goats.


----------



## looptloop (May 1, 2010)

Okay, now I'm worried!  I didn't realize there were different types of Cocci.  I thought Coccidosis was Coccidosis.  The lab tested for everything that was testable from a fecal.  I took in 1 sample because I figured if 1 had something, they probably all have it.  The vet said we would treat everyone for the same thing.

I ended up taking them to see the vet once I noticed the tiny one "Milly" having solid turdy looking poops.  She gave her an anti-inflamitory shot and said it was probably due to the parasites dying off.  She recommended I deworm with Ivermectin.  The girl at the feed store talked me into Safeguard, telling me it would help with both Cocci and worms......

I have DiMethox on it's way from Jeffers.  All 3 goats are eating and drinking just fine, poops are okay on the other 2, Milly's is still turdish.  She had diarreah this morning, like pudding, but it has firmed up during the day.  

What else should I be doing or looking for?????

The Vet didn't act like this was a horrid parasite on steroids.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2010)

Maybe it is different for goats but I know people who lost their alpacas to Emac. I have no idea if DiMethox will work on it.  I would talk to your vet again. My alpaca had one Emac egg and my vet had me do a 10 day course of half Corid, half water dosed at 1cc per 10 pounds along with daily B Complex shots. Normally for regular coccidia, we just follow the directions on the Corid label.


----------



## helmstead (May 2, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Maybe it is different for goats but I know people who lost their alpacas to Emac. I have no idea if DiMethox will work on it.  I would talk to your vet again. My alpaca had one Emac egg and my vet had me do a 10 day course of half Corid, half water dosed at 1cc per 10 pounds along with daily B Complex shots. Normally for regular coccidia, we just follow the directions on the Corid label.


With goats, you shouldn't even dilute the CoRid.  You use it full strength from the bottle...so the differences mount.  Perhaps alpacas are more sensitive to the thiamine deficiency than goats, dunno...but using the enormous dosages necessary to eliminate cocci with CoRid, we have never induced polio, nor have any vets I've ever spoken with even SEEN amprolium induced polio.

For your kid with the dog logs/toothpaste...I recommend you quit the CoRid, switch to Dimethox and also include probiotics.


----------

